# Chicken Recipes!



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Honey Mustard Chicken1 5oz to 6oz chicken breast per person(you can use any part of the chicken you want)HoneyGrey poupon mustardgreen onionstoasted sesame seeds (can be left out)Mix a tablespoon of mustard into a cup of honeybroil or bake the chicken, basting the chicken in the honey mixture as you cook it,until donetop with finely chopped green onions and sprinkel with a pinch of the sesame seeds


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Parsley chickenchicken breast 5oz to 6oz per personfresh finnely chopped and cleaned parsley1 cup heavy creamcooking sherry or white wine1 teaspoon shallots1 teaspoon minced garlicSaute the chicken breast in a hot saute pan, searing both sides.deglaze the pan with the sherry or white wine and reduce the heatadd the cream,parsley,shallots,and garlicreduce the sauce until it start to thicken,if it doesn't seem to have enough liquid add more creamThis is nice served over pasta.You can also add some finely diced carrots and vegtables to this for color and flavor


----------

